# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Portugal

## Sergy096

Here's my third map. I went with Portugal as it fits nicely on an A4 sheet.







Improvements from previous maps:

- Consistency in mountains' style
- Wider range of line width
- More interesting title style
- Add wind rose as decoration
- Tried a new style for the coast

What's left to improve?

- General labeling. I'm quite unhappy with the naming of towns. Names should be bigger with a better style
- More decoration elements
- Frame

What is your feedback? Suggestions?

----------


## Theodora

I like your general style and I particularly like the title on this one. 

You mention disappointment with labeling and I can suggest using a T-square to create two parallel lines to guide your writing labels, it gets tedious with big maps sometimes, but I've had much success with it. Or a simple underline serves well to draw attention to the labels and help the lines of your letters not get lost in all the linework you've put down. 

If you're looking to add more decoration to the map, a simple border would do much to help draw the eye in the overall composition. And it looks like you still have room for it, if you don't mind tinkering with it. 

While not specifically decoration, a touch of desaturated color might add the glam you're looking for. 

I prefer the water effect on The Isle of Man than on Portugal. Not that you should change it or anything, it's just a preference. 

I also feel that the cities could be better marked with something more than a black dot. Give it some thought and please share what you come up with. 

Overall I like the work, and you're only going to get better as you draft new maps. I'm always happy to see maps of places in this world and glad to have you here. 

Theodora

----------


## Sergy096

Thank you for all your suggestions but specially for your kind welcoming words.

I'm in fact quite happy with how the title and the wind rose turned out. I think I was able to solve the problem with the labels in my next map, I used some rules to align everything and tried to get a nice calligraphy style in line with the general feeling.

Of course I added a simple border and as you said it really adds up to the composition.

Regarding the topic of the water style I kept the one I used in this map mainly because it's less time consuming but also because I was a bit unsure given how horizontal this new map is as opposed to Portugal's map.

I didn't do anything with the cities as I would like to keep it quite simple but at the same time I miss the little drawings so maybe I'll give it another chance next time.

Edit: Here's the link to the map I was talking about.

----------

